# Lebensmittel-Imitate - Umfrage/Fragebogen



## Maikas (7. Dezember 2009)

Liebe Buff'is,

Im Rahmen einer Fachprüfung werde ich das Thema Lebensmittel-Imitate behandeln. Dabei werde ich verschiedene praktische Teile abhandeln. Einer der Punkte wird eine Umfrage über das genannte Thema sein. 
Da ich bei dieser Umfrage verschiedene Altersgruppen abdecken möchte, auch die Jugend, werde ich im folgenden einen kleinen Fragebogen für euch hinterlassen.
Natürlich wird sich die Umfrage nicht nur auf das Ergebnis dieses Threads stützen, aber wo kann man die Jugend heute wohl besser erreichen als über das Internet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr euch kurz fünf Minuten Zeit nehmen könntet um die Fragen zu beantworten. 

*Fragebogen:*
Wissen Sie was Lebensmittel Imitate sind oder haben Sie sich schon einmal mit dem Begriff Lebensmittel-Imitat auseinandergesetzt?
Denken Sie, dass Sie Lebensmittel-Imitate erkennen würden? (Geschmack/Aussehen)
Wissen Sie wie sich Lebensmittel-Imitate im Vergleich zu „normalen" Lebensmitteln unterscheiden?
Glauben Sie, dass Lebensmittel-Imitate gesundheitsgefährdend sein können?
Haben Sie die Vermutung, dass Sie bereits mit Lebensmittel-Imitaten „in Berührung" gekommen sind, oder zu sich genommen haben?
a. Wenn Ja: Wissentlich oder unwissentlich?
Wenn ihr euch traut dürft ihr euer Alter nennen, sofern es nicht im Profil steht, damit ich eine kleine Statistik aufstellen kann.

Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus, und ich bin gespannt auf eure - hoffentlich zahlreichen - Rückmeldungen.
Liebe Grüße,
Maikas


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Von Mister und Gott Zam genehmigt?


----------



## Maikas (7. Dezember 2009)

... *zu Zam's Profil schau und schnell auf den PN Button drücken*


----------



## Xelyna (7. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt spamt den armen ZAM doch nicht zu nur weil da ein Fragebogen ist ;D


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2009)

Puh schriftliche Umfragen, bei denen Du die Antworten noch rauslesen und interpretieren musst können recht schnell recht viel Aufwand für Dich bedeuten. Hier meine Antwort:
[*]Wissen Sie was Lebensmittel Imitate sind oder haben Sie sich schon einmal mit dem Begriff Lebensmittel-Imitat auseinandergesetzt?
Ja, ist mir ein Begriff.

[*]Denken Sie, dass Sie Lebensmittel-Imitate erkennen würden? (Geschmack/Aussehen)
Das erkennt man oft am Geschmack und an der Konsistenz, leider aber nicht immer.

[*]Wissen Sie wie sich Lebensmittel-Imitate im Vergleich zu „normalen" Lebensmitteln unterscheiden?
Sie sind qualitativ minderwertig und dadurch günstiger zu produzieren. Oft sind sie auch wesentlich länger haltbar als normale Lebensmittel.

[*]Glauben Sie, dass Lebensmittel-Imitate gesundheitsgefährdend sein können?
Durchaus möglich. Wenn man beispielsweise davon ausgeht, dass in den Lebensmittel-Imitaten Milch drin ist, in Wirklichkeit aber nur Ersatzstoffe enthalten sind, könnte man beispielsweise zu wenig Calcium oder Ähnliches zu sich nehmen, was der Körper ja durchaus braucht.

[*]Haben Sie die Vermutung, dass Sie bereits mit Lebensmittel-Imitaten „in Berührung" gekommen sind, oder zu sich genommen haben?
Damit ist vermutlich jeder schonmal in Berührung gekommen, der ne Fertigpizza gegessen hat.

[*]a. Wenn Ja: Wissentlich oder unwissentlich?
Wissentlich und unwissentlich.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Dezember 2009)

Maikas schrieb:


> ... *zu Zam's Profil schau und schnell auf den PN Button drücken*




brav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach solange mal zu bis ZAM die Erlaubnis gegeben hat.


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2009)

Finde das jetzt nicht verwerflich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Dezember 2009)

[*]Wissen Sie was Lebensmittel Imitate sind oder haben Sie sich schon einmal mit dem Begriff Lebensmittel-Imitat auseinandergesetzt?
Ja.

[*]Denken Sie, dass Sie Lebensmittel-Imitate erkennen würden? (Geschmack/Aussehen)
Ja, aber auch nicht zu 100%.

[*]Wissen Sie wie sich Lebensmittel-Imitate im Vergleich zu &#8222;normalen" Lebensmitteln unterscheiden?
Ja. Minderwertige Qualität, teils ungenießbare Zutaten (zB bei Käseimitaten).

[*]Glauben Sie, dass Lebensmittel-Imitate gesundheitsgefährdend sein können?
Ja. Gefährdung des Stoffwechsels, Verdauungsstörungen, Auslöser für Allergien, Störungen im Energiehaushalt (Leistungsfähigkeit, Konzentrationsfähigkeit, ...), etc.

[*]Haben Sie die Vermutung, dass Sie bereits mit Lebensmittel-Imitaten &#8222;in Berührung" gekommen sind, oder zu sich genommen haben?
Ja, 100%ig früher. 

[*]a. Wenn Ja: Wissentlich oder unwissentlich?
Unwissentlich. Achte inzwischen aber sehr drauf. Hole nur noch im Bio-Laden oder vom Bauernhof. Keine Fertiggerichte mehr, kein Lieferservice mehr, etc. 

[*]Wenn ihr euch traut dürft ihr euer Alter nennen, sofern es nicht im Profil steht, damit ich eine kleine Statistik aufstellen kann.
Paar Monate noch bis 30.


----------



## Maikas (8. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank ZAM, dass du dir kurz die Zeit genommen hast um den Thread von seinen Ketten zu befreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
... Und nun dürft ihr euch - mit grünem Licht vom ZAM - auf die Fragen stürzen. 
Ein großes Dankeschön an all jene welche den Fragebogen bereits beantwortet haben, und natürlich auch an jene welche (hoffentlich) noch dazukommen.

Liebe Grüße,
Maikas


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2009)

_-Wissen Sie was Lebensmittel Imitate sind oder haben Sie sich schon einmal mit dem Begriff Lebensmittel-Imitat auseinandergesetzt?_
Ja.

_-Denken Sie, dass Sie Lebensmittel-Imitate erkennen würden? (Geschmack/Aussehen)_
Am Geschmack ziemlich sicher, am Aussehen vermutlich nicht immer.

_-Wissen Sie wie sich Lebensmittel-Imitate im Vergleich zu &#8222;normalen" Lebensmitteln unterscheiden?_
Ja, sie sind billiger herzustellen und ungesund (z.B. Analogkäse, der ja nur aus Fett besteht)

_-Glauben Sie, dass Lebensmittel-Imitate gesundheitsgefährdend sein können?_
Denke ich schon. Vielleicht lösen sie nicht unbedingt Krankheiten/Allergien aus (wobei ich das nicht ausschliessen würde), aber schaden können sie dem Konsument auf jeden Fall.

_-Haben Sie die Vermutung, dass Sie bereits mit Lebensmittel-Imitaten &#8222;in Berührung" gekommen sind, oder zu sich genommen haben?_
Kann ich mir gut vorstellen...

_-Wenn Ja: Wissentlich oder unwissentlich?_
Unwissentlich. Absichtlich würde ich sowas aus den oben genannten Gründen niemals freiwillig essen...

_-Wenn ihr euch traut dürft ihr euer Alter nennen, sofern es nicht im Profil steht, damit ich eine kleine Statistik aufstellen kann._
Noch 16, in 3 Monaten 17.


----------



## Ennia (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich beantworte auch mal die Fragen und schildere meine Erfahrungen mit Lebensmittelimitaten bzw. Lebensmittelsurrogaten (das sind übrigens die korrekten Bezeichnungen ohne Bindestrich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

   1. Wissen Sie was Lebensmittel Imitate sind oder haben Sie sich schon einmal mit dem Begriff Lebensmittel-Imitat auseinandergesetzt?
   2. Denken Sie, dass Sie Lebensmittel-Imitate erkennen würden? (Geschmack/Aussehen)
   3. Wissen Sie wie sich Lebensmittel-Imitate im Vergleich zu „normalen" Lebensmitteln unterscheiden?
   4. Glauben Sie, dass Lebensmittel-Imitate gesundheitsgefährdend sein können?
   5. Haben Sie die Vermutung, dass Sie bereits mit Lebensmittel-Imitaten „in Berührung" gekommen sind, oder zu sich genommen haben?
   6. a. Wenn Ja: Wissentlich oder unwissentlich?

ad 1.) Ja
ad 2.) Ja, da die Liste der Imitate noch recht überschaubar ist und ich die Unterschiede zu normalem Essen kenne.
ad 3.) Ja
ad 4.) Im Normalfall nicht. Jedoch besteht für Allergiker ein Risiko, speziell bei Kunstkäsearten aus Soja und anderen pflanzlichen Fetten - Für Nicht-Allergiker sind cholesterienfreie Kunstkäsearten aus Pflanzenfetten natürlich von Vorteil. Im angloamerikanischen Raum wird auch ganz bewusst geworben und als Alternative für die vegane Ernährung vermarktet. Verwirrung herrscht hier auf jeden Fall, da seitens der EU noch keine Richtlinien existieren... Fantasiebegriffe wie "Pizza-Mix", "Vorderschinken" oder "Spezialfrischkäse" etc. kennt jeder und lösen bei mir die Alarmglocken aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ad 5.) Ja
ad 6.) Anfangs sicherlich unwissend - Neuerdings auch wissendlich da die Neugier siegte und ich wissen wollte, wie Surimi schmeckt ^^


----------



## skyline930 (9. Dezember 2009)

Maikas schrieb:


> *Fragebogen:*
> Wissen Sie was Lebensmittel Imitate sind oder haben Sie sich schon einmal mit dem Begriff Lebensmittel-Imitat auseinandergesetzt?
> Denken Sie, dass Sie Lebensmittel-Imitate erkennen würden? (Geschmack/Aussehen)
> Wissen Sie wie sich Lebensmittel-Imitate im Vergleich zu „normalen" Lebensmitteln unterscheiden?
> ...




Mkay,

1. Ich kann mir denken was Lebensmittel-Imitate sind, aber ich habe mich nicht damit ausgesetzt.
2. Eher nicht.
3. Nein.
4. Ja.
5. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.
6. Beides.
Alter: 16.

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben, und viel Glück bei der Fachprüfung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Dezember 2009)

1 Wissen Sie was Lebensmittel Imitate sind oder haben Sie sich schon einmal mit dem Begriff Lebensmittel-Imitat auseinandergesetzt?
2 Denken Sie, dass Sie Lebensmittel-Imitate erkennen würden? (Geschmack/Aussehen)
3 Wissen Sie wie sich Lebensmittel-Imitate im Vergleich zu „normalen" Lebensmitteln unterscheiden?
4 Glauben Sie, dass Lebensmittel-Imitate gesundheitsgefährdend sein können?
5 Haben Sie die Vermutung, dass Sie bereits mit Lebensmittel-Imitaten „in Berührung" gekommen sind, oder zu sich genommen haben?
6 a. Wenn Ja: Wissentlich oder unwissentlich?

1. Ja und auch Ja
2. nicht bei jedem Imitat also eher nein
3. Teilweise. Zum Beispiel der aus Fett bestehende Käseersatz
4. nicht gefährlicher als andere Lebensmittel (immerhin ist es legal sie zu verkaufen)
5. ja, es gab da doch die Sache mit den Käsestangen der Bäckerei *nonamecalling*
6. unwissentlich und danach besagten Laden vermieden

Alter: 30


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Dezember 2009)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> 4. nicht gefährlicher als andere Lebensmittel (immerhin ist es legal sie zu verkaufen)


Falsch, wenn du einen Allergiker hast, der auf Soja und/oder Laktose reagiert, kann der im schlimmsten Fall ganz schöne Probleme bekommen, wenn er zB Analog-Schinken isst, von dem er nix weiß.

Außerdem ist es nur legal, Lebensmittelimitate zu verkaufen, wenn man sie als solche klar ausweist. Zum Beispiel weisen Lieferservice in den allerseltensten Fällen aus, wenn sie Analog-Käse oder -Schinken benutzen.


----------



## Martel (10. Dezember 2009)

Fragebogen:
Wissen Sie was Lebensmittel Imitate sind oder haben Sie sich schon einmal mit dem Begriff Lebensmittel-Imitat auseinandergesetzt?

Ja,



Denken Sie, dass Sie Lebensmittel-Imitate erkennen würden? (Geschmack/Aussehen)

Nein, nur wenn jemand anders dabei gefuscht hat ( selbst Chemiker ^^ )

Wissen Sie wie sich Lebensmittel-Imitate im Vergleich zu „normalen" Lebensmitteln unterscheiden?

-Ja, Chemisch nicht weiter aufgeführt: Pressfressen halt ;-) mit  Farb und geschmacksverstärkern und... ach JA


Glauben Sie, dass Lebensmittel-Imitate gesundheitsgefährdend sein können?

- Ja, was meine Oma nicht kannte das Esse ich nicht: Darmkrebs kommt mit sicherheit nicht von frischer Luft.

Haben Sie die Vermutung, dass Sie bereits mit Lebensmittel-Imitaten „in Berührung" gekommen sind, oder zu sich genommen haben?
a. Wenn Ja: Wissentlich oder unwissentlich

Ja: unwissentlich




tu mir bitte nur ein gefallen:


Lass wenigstens du uns mal dsa Ergebniss sehen. Am besten die Komplettarbeit. Immer wird man gefragt und hört dannach nichts mehr.


----------



## Maikas (10. Dezember 2009)

Ein herzliches Dankeschön für die rege Beteiligung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Martel schrieb:


> [...]
> tu mir bitte nur ein gefallen:
> 
> 
> Lass wenigstens du uns mal dsa Ergebniss sehen. Am besten die Komplettarbeit. Immer wird man gefragt und hört dannach nichts mehr.



Wie ich auch schon ZAM geschrieben hatte, wird am Ende der Umfrage das (End-)Ergebnis auch im Thema als Abschluss mit reingeschrieben. Also keine Sorge, ihr werdet was zum schmökern finden. Wann dies sein wird steht noch in den Sternen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (10. Dezember 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Falsch, wenn du einen Allergiker hast, der auf Soja und/oder Laktose reagiert, kann der im schlimmsten Fall ganz schöne Probleme bekommen, wenn er zB Analog-Schinken isst, von dem er nix weiß.
> 
> Außerdem ist es nur legal, Lebensmittelimitate zu verkaufen, wenn man sie als solche klar ausweist. Zum Beispiel weisen Lieferservice in den allerseltensten Fällen aus, wenn sie Analog-Käse oder -Schinken benutzen.



Innerhalb der EU gibt es keine klaren Richtlinien. Man darf Kunstkäse nicht als "Käse" verkaufen. Deshalb gibt es Fantasiebezeichnungen wie Pizza-Mix oder Spezialfrischkäse aus Pflanzend-wasweißich. 

Analogschinken gibt es nicht! Nur das sogenannte Formfleisch oder eben den berühmten Vorderschinken (gepresstes Fleisch/Wurst aus nicht wertvollen Teilen eines Tieres..).


----------



## Whitechapel (10. Dezember 2009)

*Fragebogen:*
Wissen Sie was Lebensmittel Imitate sind oder haben Sie sich schon einmal mit dem Begriff Lebensmittel-Imitat auseinandergesetzt?
Denken Sie, dass Sie Lebensmittel-Imitate erkennen würden? (Geschmack/Aussehen)
Wissen Sie wie sich Lebensmittel-Imitate im Vergleich zu „normalen" Lebensmitteln unterscheiden?
Glauben Sie, dass Lebensmittel-Imitate gesundheitsgefährdend sein können?
Haben Sie die Vermutung, dass Sie bereits mit Lebensmittel-Imitaten „in Berührung" gekommen sind, oder zu sich genommen haben?
a. Wenn Ja: Wissentlich oder unwissentlich?
1. Nope
2. Ich denke nicht.
3. Nein.
4. Bestimmt.
5. Kann ich mir gut vorstellen bei dem vielen Fertigfraß den ich zu mir nehme.. 
6. Unwissentlich

Alter:20


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

Maikas schrieb:


> *Fragebogen:*
> Wissen Sie was Lebensmittel Imitate sind oder haben Sie sich schon einmal mit dem Begriff Lebensmittel-Imitat auseinandergesetzt?
> Denken Sie, dass Sie Lebensmittel-Imitate erkennen würden? (Geschmack/Aussehen)
> Wissen Sie wie sich Lebensmittel-Imitate im Vergleich zu &#8222;normalen" Lebensmitteln unterscheiden?
> ...



1. Ja, schon mal gehört
2. Am Geschmack vielleicht, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher
3. Ich weiß es nicht genau aber ich denke sie sind qualitativ minderwertiger und billiger zu produzieren
4. Nein
5. Ja
6. Unwissentlich

Alter 15


----------



## Bader1 (12. Dezember 2009)

[*]Wissen Sie was Lebensmittel Imitate sind oder haben Sie sich schon einmal mit dem Begriff Lebensmittel-Imitat auseinandergesetzt?
Nein nicht wirklich, aber ich kann mir vorstellen das damit Fertiggerichte gemeint sind.

[*]Denken Sie, dass Sie Lebensmittel-Imitate erkennen würden? (Geschmack/Aussehen)
Eher nicht.

[*]Wissen Sie wie sich Lebensmittel-Imitate im Vergleich zu „normalen" Lebensmitteln unterscheiden?
Sind halt billiger herzustellen etc (vermut ich mal)

[*]Glauben Sie, dass Lebensmittel-Imitate gesundheitsgefährdend sein können?
Eher nicht ausser man hat vlt gegen bestimmte Sachen Allergien die in diesen Produkten vorkommen. Außerdem sollen Fertiggerichte fett machen.

[*]Haben Sie die Vermutung, dass Sie bereits mit Lebensmittel-Imitaten „in Berührung" gekommen sind, oder zu sich genommen haben?
Klar.

[*]a. Wenn Ja: Wissentlich oder unwissentlich?
Unwissentlich.

Bin 13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Viel Erfolg dir...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (12. Dezember 2009)

Maikas schrieb:


> Liebe Buff'is,
> 
> Im Rahmen einer Fachprüfung werde ich das Thema Lebensmittel-Imitate behandeln. Dabei werde ich verschiedene praktische Teile abhandeln. Einer der Punkte wird eine Umfrage über das genannte Thema sein.
> Da ich bei dieser Umfrage verschiedene Altersgruppen abdecken möchte, auch die Jugend, werde ich im folgenden einen kleinen Fragebogen für euch hinterlassen.
> ...



1. ja eine billigere form von z.b. käse oder schinken und anderen lebensmitteln oftmals eine eiweispampe mit geschmacksverstärkern usw die soe schmecken und aussehen soll wie das original
2. ich denke schon, solange ich sie alleine antreffe, in guter zubereitung dürfte es schwer sein.
3. wie in 1 gesagt sind es nunmal andere stoffe die sich in den lebensmittelimitaten befinden und sie somit günstiger werden.
4. ich glaube schon, bin mir da aber nicht sicher, dennochw ette ich das in 10 jahren alle schreien das es krebs verursacht, btw was verursacht keinen krebs?^^
5. Klar auf den meisten biligfertigpitzen oder so sind zu sehr häufig imitate.
5a. unwissentlich, ich persönlich würde sie nicht freiwillig zu mir nehmen da mir das einfach ne menschenverarsche ist, die leute sollen draufschreiben das es sich um imitate handelt und ich wette gekauft wird es dennoch wenn es nichteinmal halb so teuer wie das original ist...

achja bin 22 und hab eine ausbildung gemacht die mit kochen zu tun hat^^


----------

